# Model 721 Dish Home Feature



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

On my Model 721, I still do not have the multi-picture (multi-cam) feature. I'm interested if anyone with a 721 has the multi-picture (multi-cam) update.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't have it, don't miss it.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

It is not available on the 721 yet but, according to someone I spoke to at DISH a couple of months ago, they are still working on it.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

No still no multicam function on my yet!


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

the 721 is the old web-TV player, right?
If so, the remote has a button called resent, it shows you the last 6 channels you used all on one screen. 

I really liked that feature.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No, the 721 is Dish's first dual tuner receiver. The WebTV DISHPlayer was the 7100/7200. And yes, "Recent" on the DP is a nice feature.


----------

